

If you were hacking since age 8, it means you were privileged. - thisduck
http://restructure.wordpress.com/2010/07/26/if-you-were-hacking-since-age-8-it-means-you-were-privileged/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Posted two days ago, with many, many comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1558165>

